# Ice T 's Wife  (No porn)



## min0 lee (Dec 3, 2005)

Some clean pics of herS
o what do you think people...is it his charm? His looks? Body perhaps or is it that he's a star with money?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## Pirate! (Dec 3, 2005)

She seems like wife material...


----------



## GFR (Dec 3, 2005)

Yuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 3, 2005)

Another classy dame!


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 3, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's it! The truth has been revealed....*Your Gay*!!!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 3, 2005)

I have her naked pics if you want them I'll send them through PM's.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 3, 2005)

_Damn, she is hot, good chubbyness. _


----------



## musclepump (Dec 3, 2005)

Post them


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## BigDyl (Dec 3, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

>


 
*BANNED!*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 3, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> *BANNED!*


You douchbag! You did it again! Banned for reposting a nudie!!!


----------



## GFR (Dec 3, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


That bitch is ugly as hell


----------



## Vieope (Dec 3, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You douchbag! You did it again! Banned for reposting a nudie!!!


_Are we in IM Inquisition period again? _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 3, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> That bitch is ugly as hell


_ForemanRules doesnt care about white people. _


----------



## Steele20 (Dec 3, 2005)

she needs to loose one of her 2 ass'es


----------



## Super Hulk (Dec 3, 2005)

that will last 2 months


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 3, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Are we in IM Inquisition period again? _


Yes.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 3, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Are we in IM Inquisition period again? _





			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> Yes.


 

NO -  

We are simply trying to have a nice site
that people can view without having
obnoxious porn popup on their screen
in every thread


BTW...

I think the girl is hot...

A little scummy looking, but hot...

And, she could lose 5-10lbs, by gaining some muscle -


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm not going to lie....I'd fuck her...I think she looks great, but I'm not picky


----------



## WATTS (Dec 3, 2005)

hell...id hit it.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 3, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> NO -
> 
> We are simply trying to have a nice site
> that people can view without having
> ...


I agree.... Hank making love to a Chicken and then posting it was a little too much for me.


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 3, 2005)

WATTS said:
			
		

> hell...id hit it.


 



 She's isn't the prettiest, but a lot of make-up and she look just fine....I love thick women...and firm women....andshit I love all types of women


----------



## KentDog (Dec 3, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I have her naked pics if you want them I'll send them through PM's.


I'll take.


----------



## WATTS (Dec 3, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> She's isn't the prettiest, but a lot of make-up and she look just fine....I love thick women...and firm women....andshit I love all types of women


I CONCUR


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 3, 2005)

KentDog said:
			
		

> I'll take.


OK, I'll send it later on tonight.


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 3, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> OK, I'll send it later on tonight.


 me too min0


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 3, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> me too min0


----------



## Super Hulk (Dec 3, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> I'm not going to lie....I'd fuck her...I think she looks great, but I'm not picky



then your dick would rot off from syphilis #1 ,#2 ,#3 ,and#4 herpesd e and f
and new diseases that are created


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 3, 2005)

I bet Ice T bangs the living shit out of her, then slaps her for it. hoe..


----------



## Vieope (Dec 3, 2005)

_Would you do a transexual if he looked like that? _


----------



## LAM (Dec 3, 2005)

his wife looks like a porn star..another blonde with big tits, boring..


----------



## Vieope (Dec 3, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> his wife looks like a porn star..another blonde with big tits, boring..


_That is beacuse you live in Las Vegas. I am bored with people that look like Jessica Alba, Salma Hayek and JLO. _


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 3, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _That is beacuse you live in Las Vegas. I am bored with people that look like Jessica Alba, Salma Hayek and JLO. _


 your bored with pretty women?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 3, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> That bitch is ugly as hell




I agree.  that is one gross bitch.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 3, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I have her naked pics if you want them I'll send them through PM's.



Min0,

Could you PM me some of her nudes.  I'm just curious.

Thanks in advance.

What is her job? Or, what was her job?

Thanks, Min0.


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 3, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> Min0,
> 
> Could you PM me some of her nudes. I'm just curious.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 JACK OFF TIME!!!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 3, 2005)

^ No, gogcocks.

Seriously, I'm just curious about her.

I'm not into online porn or anything.

Where I live I can have a real, live woman, every day and night, if I want.

I live in Saigon, Vietnam.  

12 dollars.....


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 3, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> ^ No, gogcocks.
> 
> Seriously, I'm just curious about her.
> 
> ...


 yeah but the internet doesn't make it burn when you pee...


----------



## Vieope (Dec 3, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> your bored with pretty women?


_Not really. :bounce: _


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 3, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> yeah but the internet doesn't make it burn when you pee...



Condoms and no kissing make the likelihood of any STDs and Hepatitus, very rare.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Dec 4, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> Min0,
> 
> Could you PM me some of her nudes.  I'm just curious.
> 
> ...


I'm just waiting for people to call min0 a stupid bitch for sending them naked pictures of she-males!!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 4, 2005)

I would wreck that ho.


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 4, 2005)

ALL you bashers know if you were at the bar or club and she came up to you and asked "wanna fuck" you'd be all over that.   LAM she's boring huh?  I'll take some boring pussy anyday =)


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 4, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> yeah but the internet doesn't make it burn when you pee...



sometimes....


----------



## Jeeper (Dec 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I agree.  that is one gross bitch.


+1


----------



## god hand (Dec 4, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I have her naked pics if you want them I'll send them through PM's.


SEND THEM


----------



## god hand (Dec 4, 2005)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> she needs to loose one of her 2 ass'es


 I was thinkin she needs two double her 2 ass'es! I see that you like girl with NO ASS 

I bet Mary & Ashley Kate makes u horny huh?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> SEND THEM


No problem.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2005)

I stumbled upon a web forum that has a whole bunch of nude celebrities. 
I even found Lucy Lou's (Charlie's Angels) naked pics.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 4, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I was thinkin she needs two double her 2 ass'es! I see that you like girl with NO ASS
> 
> I bet Mary & Ashley Kate makes u horny huh?


 
i think he meant she needs to lose the ass she has for a husband.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 4, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i think he meant she needs to lose the ass she has for a husband.




forgive him.  he is dumb.


----------



## god hand (Dec 4, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i think he meant she needs to lose the ass she has for a husband.


Well if that what he meant then he sucks when it comes to jokes


----------



## god hand (Dec 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> forgive him.  he is dumb.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2005)

New Jack City rapper Ice-T brought his new voluptuous 23-year-old Swimsuit model wife Coco, aka Nicole Austin, to Dublin yesterday along with his band SMG (Sex, Money & Guns).


----------



## god hand (Dec 4, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> New Jack City rapper Ice-T brought his new voluptuous 23-year-old Swimsuit model wife Coco, aka Nicole Austin, to Dublin yesterday along with his band SMG (Sex, Money & Guns).


fuckin whore   

shake dat azz, make dat cash!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2005)

She's not ugly to me.


----------



## Mista (Dec 4, 2005)

> Originally posted by *god hand*
> _I bet Mary & Ashley Kate makes u horny huh_?


----------



## dschneid (Dec 4, 2005)

She's a lovley bitch


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2005)

dschneid said:
			
		

> She's a lovley bitch


Damn dude, I was just at your site and your fonts are gigantic!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 4, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Damn dude, I was just at your site and your fonts are gigantic!


 
So you like guys with big...





...Fonts 

eh?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> So you like guys with big...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You found out my secret langauge eh.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I stumbled upon a web forum that has a whole bunch of nude celebrities.
> I even found Lucy Lou's (Charlie's Angels) naked pics.



Could you PM me that site or post it

If you want...thanks.


----------



## clemson357 (Dec 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>



she looks like a fat little midget in these two pics.

also, she looks a little manly in the face...


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> Could you PM me that site or post it
> 
> If you want...thanks.




No problem, it's actually a web forum like this one in that you have to sign up and become a member.


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2005)

more pictures!!!!


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 6, 2005)

he is extremely ugly and I think she is not that bad.


----------



## devildog88 (Dec 6, 2005)

I think she is Fat


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 6, 2005)

david said:
			
		

> more pictures!!!!



I can't post any more, the rest are nude.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 6, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> he is extremely ugly and I think she is not that bad.


Umm....he's not supposed to look cute to you.


----------



## Nate K (Dec 7, 2005)

I like her fat ass.  Her implants look more natural because of it.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Dec 7, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I can't post any more, the rest are nude.




so!!!!!!!!! its not like you are going to bann you for it  


SO POST THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 7, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> so!!!!!!!!! its not like you are going to bann you for it
> 
> 
> SO POST THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nah...I can't disrespect Robert like that.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 7, 2005)

what's the point of this thread if there's no boobies?

also, I know I've been gone for a while, but since when was nudity at this site frowned upon?


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 7, 2005)

min0...maybe you should start a new profile and then post'em


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 7, 2005)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> what's the point of this thread if there's no boobies?
> 
> also, I know I've been gone for a while, but since when was nudity at this site frowned upon?


We are now a Christian forum.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 7, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> We are now a Christian forum.



Oh no, don't start that damn topic again.  This is a perfectly good thread with pics of a half naked woman, ugly or not, she is still half naked.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 7, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> min0...maybe you should start a new profile and then post'em


I would need to change my IP address.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 7, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I would need to change my IP address.



Use a proxy, you hacker.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 7, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I would need to change my IP address.


 
ill give you the profile all you need is to go to bigdildos house and post them -


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## butterfly (Dec 9, 2005)

I like her curves!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm ok with them as well.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 9, 2005)

turns out they're not married, he just calls her his wife


----------

